# What should I do?



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

One of my doelings got stuck in the fence when I went out to feed. I'm glad I got there because she got stuck by the water and was literally In the water! Should I put chicken wire at the bottom so it doesn't happen again. A long time ago (when I raised boer goats) we lost a $7000 goat because of this very reason. She hung herself


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I have 2inch by 4 inch welded wire around mine. It's small enough nothing can get their head thru but sturdy at the same time and it's pretty cheap


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I wouldn’t use chicken wire. I would use rabbit wire. Why did you buy a goat for $7000. Have never seen a goat that expensive.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chicken wire is so flimsy and breaks easy, I would go for a mire heavy wire if you go that way. I personally use hot fence. One time touching that and they stay back


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

That's why I don't like chicken wire. Lol it's something I only use if I absolutely have to. The boy fence thing doesn't work well for me either...my animals are stubborn and just go thru it. They yell before even touching cuz they know it's going to hurt but they also know it only hurts until they stop touching it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would probably get some 2x4 fencing and line the bottom. Or you can wrap bale bind on the fence so that it creates an X shape in each space in the fence.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Chicken wire is so flimsy and breaks easy, I would go for a mire heavy wire if you go that way. I personally use hot fence. One time touching that and they stay back


i might use electric fence


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The hot fence has honestly been the best investment I have ever made. No more heads In the fence, fighting threw the fence or pushing on it. They are very respectful of it


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

its funny because none of the goats are sticking their heads through and i dont even have hot wire up yet. They're so smart. Of course this is only gonna last a little bit.


----------

